# Which new mobile phone ?



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya

I am looking at getting a new mobile phone, but from my research I have a choice of either going with a 'work' phone which I can use windows office stuff on, or going for an 8 pixel camera phone (which I use the camera on my current phone quite a lot, which is 5 pixel)

My heart is saying camera but my head is saying work   

Any recommendations to help me decide


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Shellebell i cannot answer you question but you should ask yourself
Which is the most important work use or camera and which one gets used the most, work or camera.

I would hate to get something so that i could use it for work and only use it a few times when i could get something more personal thats going to be used hundreds if not thousands of times more.

Thats probably no help whatsoever to you hun but thoiught i'd share my thoughts.

Kay


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

IPhone and then you get both!   I lurve my IPhone only had it a few weeks but I don't know how I ever lived without it!  The windows based applications are so easy to use and the camera's great too!

Axx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm with Amanda. My iphone is the best thing I've ever got. It doesn't make me a cup of tea yet but it tells me where I've parked my car, where the nearest toilet is (important sometimes   ) plays me music and lets me read a book. And sooooo much more.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Blackberry all the way! Much better than an iphone and some of them have great cameras!!

xxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi

I got the Samsung i8910 - it is fantastic!  Great camera, great for music (I use this a lot) and HD video


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I like my iphone but am not a teckie and I know you can email photos on my current application- I use the internet etc though and pay £35 a month via 02

L x


----------

